# Battlefield 1942 wont install help!



## Zhymeth (Jul 9, 2008)

whenever i try to install battlefield 1942, it says with an error: "Exit Setup:
The specified component cannot be found in the media. An attempt was made to access a component that does not exist in the named media.
"
help! what is wrong what can i do?:sigh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Zhymeth and welcome to TSF,

You are missing files that are required for the game to install. 
Where did you obtain the game from.


----------



## oxyclean (Nov 10, 2008)

im having the same issue. the game will download 2% of its files then stops at the eahelp part of the download. then the same message pops up. can u help?


----------



## oxyclean (Nov 10, 2008)

btw i down loaded the update to view the 32 bit hlp files on vista so thats not the problem.


----------



## Zhymeth (Jul 9, 2008)

the game is not pirated, my brother bought it for me.


----------



## Zhymeth (Jul 9, 2008)

well i obtained the game from Fred Meyer, and I've installed it fine before, but now it says that message. how can i fix it?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds as if the disc is damaged.

There are a few things you can try to fix the problem:
- Check your disc for scratches or warps.
- Wipe the data side of the disc with a clean cotton cloth. For better results, you could use water or pure alcohol. Wipe from the center of the disc outward.
- Test the disc in another drive or computer.
- Clean the drive using a CD/DVD-ROM drive cleaner.
- Close all the other programs you may be running before you try the disc again. Disc emulation software or CD burner software running in the system tray (near your clock on the taskbar) could be interfering.
- Do a Google search for known issues with your drive model. Maybe there is a driver download or firmware update available to you from the manufacturer.

One more thing that can be done is to run the installer in compatibility mode. Right click the installer binary which is usually named SETUP.EXE and choose Properties, then click the Compatibility tab. You can get to your disc contents by opening My Comptuer, right-clicking the disc/drive and choosing explore. Try different Windows versions starting with Windows XP and see if any of those options help.


----------

